

Automated coding test for front-end developers? - spot

I&#x27;m looking for an automated coding test for front-end developers.<p>Before we[1] bring developers on-site for an interview we like to make sure they have some real coding skills.  In the past we&#x27;ve used HackerRank, which has automated coding tests, but the problems (and languages) are not really appropriate for what a front-end developer does.  I want to see them manipulate the DOM, do some CSS, ideally do some AJAX.<p>Is there a service or site that solves this problem?  What do other companies in a similar situation do?<p>Bonus points if the site itself has a nice design, so people with design skills will take us seriously.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;BeakerNotebook.com, part of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;TwoSigma.com
======
mariozivic
Have a look at [http://www.testdome.com](http://www.testdome.com)

We have approached creating our content to be as work-relevant as possible.
Our front-end questions address all the areas you mentioned.

Disclaimer: I'm co-founder of TestDome.

